# Noch immer Problem: Gilde wird nicht erfasst.



## Elmono (13. Juli 2005)

Ich hatte das schonmal weiter unten gepostet, gelegentlich wird die Gilde nicht in der SavedVariables.lua gespeichert. Soll heisst: Alle Infos sind drin, nur eben die Gilde nicht immer.

Benutze neueste Blasc und Interface Version.


----------



## Ferinia (16. Juli 2005)

Elmono schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das schonmal weiter unten gepostet, gelegentlich wird die Gilde nicht in der SavedVariables.lua gespeichert. Soll heisst: Alle Infos sind drin, nur eben die Gilde nicht immer.
> 
> Benutze neueste Blasc und Interface Version.
> [post="95588"][/post]​



benutzt du auch das AddOn  flagRSP ?


----------



## Elmono (17. Juli 2005)

Nein, nutze ich nicht. Lediglich QuickLoot, Monkey Quest und Titan, aber selbst wenn die deaktiviert sind tritt der Fehler auf.


----------



## SFC_Elmo (26. Juli 2005)

das problem tritt bei mir seit ein paar tagen auch auf. auch ein loeschen der SavedVariables.lua und neuinstallation von blasc haben nichts gebracht. ich benutze titan, monkeyquest und atlas.

gruss

SFC_Elmo


----------



## Elmono (27. Juli 2005)

Bei mir ist das auch noch nicht besser geworden, mal wirds erfasst, mal nicht. Ich habe dann mal versucht aus einer alten SavedVariables.lua den Teil mit der Gilde manuell einzufügen, das wurde aber dann beim manuellen Upload trotzdem nicht erfasst.


----------



## SFC_Elmo (30. Juli 2005)

seit heute wird meine gilde wieder erfasst, ohne das ich was an meinem system veraendert habe.

gruss

SFC_Elmo
http://www.schussfang.de


----------

